# alternative for black diamond sand



## Matthew RJ

At the TSC store they have this, and I wonder if it will be safe to use in my fish tank:

http://www.tscstores.com/50LB-KE-ENVIROBLAST-SANDBLASTING-SAND-P4428.aspx

- 50lb Enviroblast Sandblasting Sand
- Please follow MSDS safety measures when using product
- Non-silica Product
derived from the mineral ilmenite ore
- A sub-angular product
- Excellent for removing strong rust, thick paint from metal
- Suggested for removing rust and paint from boats, bridges
- Dark grey to dark brown in colour

- Material Name - Enviroblast
- Chemical Family - Anorthite group, same family as gabro
- Chemical Formula - Albite, Phlogopite, Ilmenite, Hematite, Apaite, Spinel
- Material Use - Abrasive blasting, Epoxy Flooring, other
- Brand - K&E


----------



## Fishfur

I'd suggest checking their site. K & E is an Ontario based company and this page;

http://www.kesand.ca/index_files/Page894.htm

There is a list on the page and one choice is the MSDS. You can click on that and download the MSDA for Enviroblast. Gives a complete breakdown of the various mineral contents of the sand.

You might be able to ask them by email or phone if they are aware of any issues the product may have regarding leaching in water. Since it is not made for aquariums they probably won't want to advise its use for this purpose, but if any of the minerals leach in water, they should know. Or you can look up the minerals yourself to learn their properties.

I get that it costs a lot more for aquarium specific substrates and saving money is always nice. But I've always just saved up for the stuff I know is safe. But I know that's not always possible.


----------



## PaulieWoz

Did you end up using it? I've seen it as well and considered getting it, but I couldn't find anyone that has tried it out and could confirm that it's safe.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew RJ

*No*

No, I found that I had enough of my old gravel and bought 1 more bag of that instead


----------



## PaulieWoz

Matthew RJ said:


> No, I found that I had enough of my old gravel and bought 1 more bag of that instead


Ah, ok. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## iRonBalls

I have been using this for 2 months and its been great! I have lots of jungle val and its growing like bonkers, and my corys love it. Make sure you rinse it first, and then rinse it again... and again. This post just reminded my that i have a bag that i need to get rid of (90% full). Here is my tank:


----------



## clambier

Where did you find the black. i was at a TSC and they only had grey/brown colour


----------



## iRonBalls

I got it from their Uxbridge location. I called ahead of time to make sure that they have it in stock.



clambier said:


> Where did you find the black. i was at a TSC and they only had grey/brown colour


----------



## Jen

clambier said:


> Where did you find the black. i was at a TSC and they only had grey/brown colour


I just bought this from Hamilton Builders Supply (Limeridge/Wellington). They only have 55 pound bags but they were only $10 a piece. I spent about an hour and a half rinsing, but worth it for $20 bucks. They had 20 odd bags and said I was the first to buy it in years lol

http://www.sensogroup.ca/black-shot-20-88lbs


----------



## Matthew RJ

*Uxbridge*

I got the black sand in Uxbridge. I have a bag for sale if you want and can meet in Newmarket. $15.


----------



## marlonchow

I just find this thread, wonder if you still have the black sand available, although it is pretty old thread. Safe for freshwater aquarium?

Thanks.


----------



## Matthew RJ

*Sand*

Yes, that sand is still available. From what I've read online, yes it's safe. But I've never used it so I can't personally guarantee it 100%.


----------

